# Yes, another n0oB



## Kevin_007 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well Im a n0oB here, obviously, I am also from Canada. I am in my Highschools Tech organization, P.A. Tech, and I can do almost everything. We just recently got a new lighting board (a Marquee by Entertainment Technology) so I have yet to learn that. I hope I enjoy my stay!


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 28, 2006)

G’day Kevin and welcome to CB. I am confident that you will find most answers that you are looking for here. Don’t be afraid to resurrect old posts as that is common place here and it is interesting to see common themes doing regular cycles.

The site recently underwent a major revamp and you might look in the individual fora and think they are pretty empty. My suggestion is to either hit the archives (link at the bottom of each page) or use the search feature.

I look forward to seeing you around the site.


----------



## CHScrew (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to CB. Whay exactly is P.A. Tech?


----------



## CURLS (Mar 30, 2006)

Well most the time a P.A. (Public Address) Tech is just a guy that pretty much sets up stacks and racks(speakers and amps for the kids that dont know that)


----------



## Kevin_007 (Apr 1, 2006)

Acuually, my school's Initials are P.A. so were named after our school.


----------



## CHScrew (Apr 1, 2006)

I know what a PA is.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy looking around the site. Enjoy there is an almost overwhelming collection of knowlage here.

~Nick


----------



## Hughesie (Apr 26, 2006)

hey buddy welcome to the site. no matter age you are all the people at control booth will make you feel comfortable


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome. What do you have for a FOH console?


----------

